# Pier Fishing Near Savannah



## BrandyWatts (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi there. I am new to this site, but have enjoyed fishing since I was a little girl. I just recently got back into fishing and my hubby and I try to go at least every weekend or two. We have been fishing at the Pier in Sunbury, but don't seem to be having much luck. We see other people catching Whiting and large sharks, but here we are getting those annoying little baby sharks and nasty mud fish. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what we should do to catch Whiting from a Pier? Also, does anyone know of any piers or saltwater locations to fish that are not in Savannah, but are maybe within 45 minutes drive?

Brandy


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Brandy,

I have never been to Georgia but it looks to me like there is A LOT of shoreline there. Do you all have access to the beaches?? Even if you do not have a 4x4 I am sure that there are places to swim/fish.

If so you may need to upgrade your gear a bit and do some surf casting. If you look on Coastal Explorer (to the right of the forum page) you can see that there is a pier just north of you in SC. By all means this is not a definitive list but its something. Maybe some Georgians on this board will chime in for some other locations.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Tybee Island Pier near Savannah, Farther South at Brunswick are the St. Simons Pier, and Jekyll Island Pier....All good spots. Also around Jekyll and St. Simons there are at least a dozen bridges you can fish.

That covers Ga, Now if someone will chime in about S.C. you'll be set.

Welcome to P&S....Post your progress!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Brandy..............come out to Tybee..............We have the Ocean Front pier, the Back River pier and the Lazzarato Creek Pier. All so several places to fish from beach/shore. 

You live in Savannah and don't fish the piers out here on Tybee???? 

Whiting..............Ocean Front pier and Back River pier are GREAT spots. Not the best time of year right now to load up on um', but you can still catch keepers. Spring and fall are the best times to really slay um'.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Between Savannah and Charleston are hunting island pier, Edisto pier, and folly beach pier. Use fresh shrimp for whiting: the fresher the better. On the ocean piers sand fleas are very good for whiting, pompano and spottails. The thing with sand fleas is, although they are free, you have to catch them in the surfline.


----------



## lazy fisherman (Jul 1, 2006)

They ain't easy to find, either. I used to catch sand fleas a lot, but I haven't seen too many in recent years. They are the same color as the sand, and are very fast burrowers.


----------



## Salty Rick (Jul 8, 2006)

I haven't seen sandfleas in years (but haven't really been looking for them). As a kid they seemed to be everywhere. Shrimp work well for whiting.


----------

